# Training injury or side effect??



## Tona (May 23, 2011)

First of all, im Tona

Im new in the sense that i havent posted before, but ive been using the site for information for a long time. Ive been trying to find answers for my question, but i cant find any pertinent threads. I think this is the right section for my question but if it isnt, i apoligise.

Ive started a course of HGH, with a plan of helping a long standing shoulder injury (I've dislocated my shoulder 7 times, once after surgery!). I must add, that ive been training for a long time without taking anything.

I only started the course a week ago, and have pains in my wrist already. Im aware of the possible side effects, but i am wondering if its too soon for any side effects to kick in? I thought if id injured my hand through training i wouldve noticed, but i woke up this morning feeling like someone had taken a hammer to my wrist. It aches like crazy when i move it. Does this sound like it could be a side effect? If you need more details of the course im running, ill be happy to clue you in.

Any advice appreciated, and thank you in advance


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Whats happend with your shoulder, rotator cuff damage?

Why did you choose HGH to help?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

It sounds like CTS symptoms which are a common side effect from HGH.

What dose are you taking??


----------



## Tona (May 23, 2011)

G-man , Im taking 5iu of hyge a day.

I thought it sounded like CTS, but i thought it was too early to be showing signs of side effects? (im only a week in)

Mighty sparrow - without disclosing too much personal information, i used to swim 7 times a week and competed at international level (youth).

I had to stop competing at the same level because of work commitments ( i grew up  ) , and stopped swimming completely. My shoulders didnt thank me for this, and have stopped playing ball ever since.

Ive dislocated it both ways (anterior and posterior), and tried to build it up as recommended by physios ( 5 different ones over 5 different dislocation occassions ). It happened to me again recently and that was the final straw for me. Like i said, ive been on this site a while now, in a spectator capacity, and have read all the good things people have to say about hgh. A couple of friends have also reported good things, and ive seen all the positives that have resulted in their courses. So i decided that it was time to see if it could help me. I dont want you to think ive undergone the decision to try HGH lightly, i have tried many other options, but none have worked for me.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Drop the dose and the symptoms will fade away.

Stay on the lower dose for a week or so and then slowly increase your dose over the next few weeks and that should help


----------



## Tona (May 23, 2011)

Thanks man, i will try that. I am genuinely surprised its "got to work" so quickly!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

My training partner and myself both ran 4iu daily and I was fine but within a week his hands had pins and needles and numbness in them.

He lowered the dose for 2 weeks to 2iu and it went away, he then upped to 3iu for a further 2 weeks and eventually back to 4iu after 6 weeks and now he is ok


----------



## Tona (May 23, 2011)

Good to know. Once the HGH is mixed, how long can it be kept in a fridge before losing potency? Sorry for all the questions, but is got to be better to ask someone with experience, rather than pulling articles of the web that could of been written by anyone


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

female - 2iu's EOD


----------



## webby06_2007 (Dec 14, 2009)

try living with CTS it sucks and mine aint even related to gear used to many vibrating air tools at work a few years ago and suffer bad know wake in the night with horrible tingling and pain, deffo take G-Man99 advice and see how you go


----------

